

Clean up Python source code with PythonTidy, available as Sublime Text 2 plugin - d0ugal
http://opensourcehacker.com/2012/11/29/clean-up-python-source-code-with-pythontidy-available-as-sublime-text-2-plugin-too/

======
d0ugal
I think this seems somewhat interesting - but it does defy this part of PEP8 a
bit.

[http://www.peps.io/8/#a-foolish-consistency-is-the-
hobgoblin...](http://www.peps.io/8/#a-foolish-consistency-is-the-hobgoblin-of-
little-minds)

tl;dr - You shouldn't comply to PEP8 blindly.

~~~
miohtama
I mention some situations at the beginning of the blog post when tthere is a
use case for PythonTidy - one should indeed not blindly use it

